

Ban of Bitcoin ATMs in Switzerland - chmars
http://www.steigerlegal.ch/2014/06/05/verbot-fuer-bitcoin-geldautomaten-in-der-schweiz/

======
chmars
The original article is in German. Google translation:

[http://www.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=auto&tl=en&...](http://www.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.steigerlegal.ch%2F2014%2F06%2F05%2Fverbot-
fuer-bitcoin-geldautomaten-in-der-schweiz%2F)

~~~
chmars
I have just stumbled upon an article in English, maybe a moderator can switch
the URL?

[http://www.thelocal.ch/20140605/finma-blocks-launch-of-
zuric...](http://www.thelocal.ch/20140605/finma-blocks-launch-of-zurich-
bitcoin-atm)

